# Young blue tricolor doe



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

This little beauty is Atlanta; about four months old now. She's a pied satin tricolor with a nice couple of bits of dark blue and nice areas of lilac. I may pair her mother, Sonata, to the same buck that sired Atlanta again; he's a black tricolor that carries blue and makes really nice babies. The sire of all the other pied blues, Deep Blue, was pts as he'd developed a chronic skin problem, typical of mousies that survived the accident last winter.

Here she is:


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

She's delightful, I SOOOOOO want a tri colour!


----------



## Sharon_ (Jul 6, 2011)

Ooh beautiful!!
In september I can get my first tricolor. I can't wait anymore


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Such a pretty girl and I love satins!


----------



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

nice


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

OoooOOOoooooOOOOooooo


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks!


----------

